# two tabby girls urgently need a home - london



## nell (Jul 5, 2009)

cuddles and squeaker are two tabby cats, both girls. They are under a year old. Their family has had to go into a refuge, so can't take them. They are really soppy freindly, great with young children, and missing their family and all the attention they're used to.
I have two dogs, and so I have the girls in the bedroom because they are terrified of the dogs.
Can someone give them a home?
They are housecats, who have never been out, not neutered.
We are in North London (Bounds Green), by the A406, on the Piccadilly line. It may be possible to deliver them to their new home if necessary.
All they need is a loving home!
email [email protected]
phone 07818463398


----------



## nell (Jul 5, 2009)

Found a home!


----------

